# Anyone Who traps...



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

If you trap you might be interested in this...its a canadian TV show...

http://vimeo.com/ondemand/furharvestersnwt

If you dont want to pay for anything goto his youtube...before he started doing the TV show he used to youtube all his trapping videos...they are pretty good...the video quality is somewhat poor but the content is good...again if you like trapping 

https://www.youtube.com/user/TheWildNorth


----------

